
European Court of Justice: ALL cookies need opt-in - cyptus
http://curia.europa.eu/juris/document/document.jsf?docid=212023&text=&dir=&doclang=EN&part=1&occ=first&mode=DOC&pageIndex=0&cid=1466286
======
cyptus
funny enough the page itself uses cookies?

